# The White part or Scleral of the human eye



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm always so amazed at the wealth of knowledge here on SM and thought I'd ask here first before making an appt with my eye dr, that may not be anything at all. Plus...I just don't have the time right now to go if I don't have to.

I had something in my eye the other day and was looking in a magnified mirror to find it. And I noticed that where the foreign object was, that part of my eye doesn't look smooth and shiny. It looks more like a piece of plastic is over it, or someone put a smudgy fingerprint on that part of the white of my eye. It's still there a day and a half later. Is this maybe an indication that my body is maybe just lacking something? Or is this something that just happens as we hit that magic age? :huh:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Crystal- what was the foreign object that was in your eye? Did you manage to get it out? What did you use to get it out? Could you have scratched that part of the eye by rubbing to try to get the object out? Was there any metal ? Does your eye itch? is there pain? Is it watering? If you are answering no to itching, pain and watering- it probably has nothing to do with a foreign object or remnants of one (rust ring,etc from metal).

Is the area a little off color -slightly more yellow maybe? Possibly thicker looking and/or lumpy? It could be a pinguecula or pterigium (I forget which one is just on the sclera and which is encroaching on the cornea also) If that's what it is, it is nothing to be concerned about and can happen to anyone. They don't go away and many are caused by sunlight (not all). If they become irritated you can use lubricant drops like Refresh or something similar. You can have your eye doctor take a look when you have time. 

I'm an RN and worked for many years with eye doctors and for TLC Laser Eye Center (haven't worked for 10 years which is why I'm getting rusty remembering things-at least I hope that's the reason and not my age!!!).
My husband is an eye doctor, too so I can ask him if you can give more details- how about taking a picture? Maybe in the mirror (LOL)


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

jpupart said:


> Crystal- what was the foreign object that was in your eye? Did you manage to get it out? What did you use to get it out? Could you have scratched that part of the eye by rubbing to try to get the object out? Was there any metal ? Does your eye itch? is there pain? Is it watering? If you are answering no to itching, pain and watering- it probably has nothing to do with a foreign object or remnants of one (rust ring,etc from metal).
> 
> Is the area a little off color -slightly more yellow maybe? Possibly thicker looking and/or lumpy? It could be a pinguecula or pterigium (I forget which one is just on the sclera and which is encroaching on the cornea also) If that's what it is, it is nothing to be concerned about and can happen to anyone. They don't go away and many are caused by sunlight (not all). If they become irritated you can use lubricant drops like Refresh or something similar. You can have your eye doctor take a look when you have time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Jocelyn. No, my eye doesn't itch or water or hurt. But, I know I have something going on with that particular contact lens because more times then not, I have to take that lens out during the day because it's hurting. I've not worn my contacts for a day and a half now and plan on wearing my glasses again tomorrow. But just now, I was looking at my other eye and noticed I have the same thing happening on that eye as well. It's just not covering as large of an area as the other eye. What had been in my eye was a hair. It had been there for awhile because my eye had been feeling like something was in it for a couple of days and I couldn't find it. And when I finally could see the hair and pull it out (using a kleenex) it had some white stuff on it. It's not really a different color. It may look thicker. To me, it looks like a fingerprint on the white part of my eye. It's on the inner portion of both eyes, more towards the iris then the outer corner of my eye.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, do your eyes ever feel "gritty?" Was there actually a forign body in your eye, or was it this abnormality on the sclera? I ask because your description of a "thumbprint" is quite classic. There is actually a form of dry eye disease called "thumbprint syndrome" because of the way it makes the scleara look. It is usually managed with eye drops, actually hypertonic saline I believe. But you should have it examined by an opthamologist, not just an optomitrist. You never want to take chances with your vision.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Crystal,
To me it sounds like bilateral pingueculas where one of them has been irritated by the contact lens. Contacts can definitely irritate them and can also cause an infection of them. After talking with my DH he suggests you do see your eye doctor to check them and to rule out any keratitis that could be caused by your contacts and to make sure if it's a pinguecula that it isn't infected. Hard to diagnose without seeing you.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Crystal - it sounds like very dry eye. Contacts are a BIG culprit. I would not wear contacts for a few days and when you wash your face in the morning and evening flush your eyes with luke warm water. Also, see your eye doctor. Do not use over the counter wetting drops without first talking to your eye doctor as many of them contact astringent type liquids which can actually make dry and irratitated eyes worse!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

sorry Crystal...I have no idea...but do hope your eye is better soon....


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well darn...I was hoping I would hear people say it's no biggie, like floaters. So now I have to figure out how and when to see the Eye Dr. It's way past time and yes, I've been extremely uncomfortable in my contacts, especially my left eye which is the one that has the biggest thumbprint, for quite some time now. I've been wearing my glasses more and more. I don't know why it's so hard to take care of myself, but at the slightest indication there is something going on with one of my babies and we're in the car to the vet. 

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate your input. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - I would go to the ophthalmologist. As you remember I've had some eye issues over the last few years and they're very thorough and can pinpoint what's going on and usually give you something for it. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal - no advice other than to echo going to an opthamologist. I had problems around Christmas and they were great at figuring things out. It's so frustrating though to not be able to wear the contacts when you're used to them.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

crystal go to the eye dr, it could be many things and it could also be nothing , i have numerous issues with my eyes because i have been using contacts for sooo long like twenty yrs and before when i was younger i wouldnt exactly take care of my eyes , sleeping w contacts for days etc.. i have very bad case of dry eyes , and sometimes my eyelid inside gets gritty feeling , i also suffer from horrible seasonal allergies that affect my eyes, i fond when i rub my eyes toomuch the white part of my eyes by the corner gets swollen , weird to explain but the white part has like a clear film over it , well that gets kind of swollen , and while its like that it bothers alot , like if something was in the eye. i have gone to dr for this and gotten antibiotic drops , i forget the name of this now , also u have to be careful u dont scratch your eye with the contacts causine a corneal abrasion , ive had those many times n its also horrible.. take care and if u do decide to go to the eye dr let us know what they say .


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I went to Eye Dr.#1 regular exam said I had small cataracts. Eye Dr. # 2 said my cataracts were too small to cause trouble. I was to use rewetting drops a lot. Now I'm on to Eye Dr. #3 He said my contacts were the problem. So back to Eye Dr. #1. I now had 300 dollars worth of glasses. Eye Dr.# 3 checks my eyes and they are worse with the glasses. He then does some type of eye mapping and said I had Keratinous. The only cure was Rigid Gas Permeable lenses or a cornea transplant. Dr#2 is back from vacation and said no one who has eyes as dry as mine and lives in the desert should wear RGP lenses. Sent to Dr. #4. She does another map of my eye. Test said I had keratinous. Then she used her special eyes and said I do not have real keratinous. I have a small infection under both lower eyelids given medicine and said after 2 weeks go and see Dr.#2. I can use any lens I want. I now know that soft lenses are the worst you can use for dry eyes. The soft lenses suck all the moisture out of your eye. The RGP are very tiny, they sit almost on top of my pupil and every time I blink I get a film over them and have to take them out about every 15 minutes to clean and see. Not such a great idea when driving. Now I will go back to Eye Dr. #2 and he is going to send me back to Dr. #4 cornea specialist.
Go see your Dr.! FAST.
Sorry I have not posted to many posts I had 17 pages to read.
More news later.


----------

